# Tesco diesel + Millers vs Shell Nitro + diesel



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Which one would you use

Tesco is £1.12 a litre plus the cost of Millers Eco Max, plus I normally have 8p a litre off, so £1.04 plus the cost of Millers

Shell Nitro+ £1.18

Would Shell Nitro be the better option in terms of being purer fuel?

I don't mind paying the extra for shell if this is better for the engine


Thanks

Andy


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The extra additives will give you a cleaner burn Andy will not clean the system but the compression ratio and burning cycle will be in the tolerances and the end you will have a better power response to the torque curve and faster starting in the cold weather.
Try V power nitro with a few double shots of Millers ecomax first and on the second run Nitro again but with a single shot.
I don't stick to Supermarket fuel but i know the fuel comes from the same refineries, Tesco diesel with a a few shots of millers will be fine as well, better than tesco diesel alone but you have a extra cetane to the mix try both teco and nitro and see which results you get in a few weeks of driving the car will need 3 tank fulls for the ecu to register the progress.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Cheers Trip, helpful as ever, as fuel prices have dropped of late toying with treating the car to some so called premium diesel.


----------



## gti fly (May 19, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Which one would you use
> 
> Tesco is £1.12 a litre plus the cost of Millers Eco Max, plus I normally have 8p a litre off, so £1.04 plus the cost of Millers
> 
> ...


For last 60,000 miles I've been using Millers and BP ultimate (or sometimes Shell Vpower).

My car is a 1.9 TDI fabia (100bhp, remapped to 130bhp)

I recently switched to using normal diesel and using Rhino Diesel additive (after reading many forum threads recommending Rhino Diesel as some wonder miracle)

The difference when using supermarket+rhino diesel, over Millers+Vpower is:

Less top end rev range power. Not massively, but it's noticeable on say fast motorway driving. You know outside lane overtaking, you can tell there's not the same urge.

Also cold start and idle doesn't seem quite as smooth compared to Vpower/BP ultimate.

But the price difference between Supermarket and Vpower/Ultimate is quite a bit however. 
And whether or not you like to have top end power , well that comes down to personal preference...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use Shell V Power unleaded in my RCZ, nothing else. It makes the car run better and much more responsive. On the odd occasion I've had to use something different you can certainly feel the difference. There's a little lag before the power kicks in when you throttle down. The engine feels more "lumpy". I would recommend V Power every time.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Use nothing but Shell V Power, petrol and diesel, car and truck...... its only pennies difference


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

I use vpower diesel, mpg is probably slightly better, changed to vpower once Ide had the car mapped. It only cost me like £3.60 a tank more to use v power so worth it just for the peace of mind


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I use Shell Nitro + 150 ml of low ash 2 stroke oil every tank full 60litres, runs very quite and smooth especially from cold start.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

*petrol*



DIESEL DAVE said:


> Use nothing but Shell V Power, petrol and diesel, car and truck...... its only pennies difference


I agree with this. I also use it in my bike


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to use Asda or Morrisons petrol but recently since the price of fuel has dropped, I've been using Shell V-Power for the last 3 full tank fulls.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been using Millers Diesel Power Ecomax for around 5-6 years now. One thing I've found is that it will improve Tesco derv but it won't feel the same as using V-Power diesel or Ultimate diesel, although there's next to no difference in consumption.

However, using a brand name standard diesel with Millers made our cars feel like they were running on either of the above premium diesels although obviously the saving isn't as much.

We're almost exclusively using Tesco diesel at the moment anyway as we're getting 20p a litre off with the clubcard. It does just fine with the additive in and the saving just can't be ignored.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm about to make a review for the power maxed diesel cleaners watch this space, this stuff is truely amazing!


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Used two bottles of millers eco boost noticed no difference.
use bp or sainsburys city diesel but run terra clean every 10k. 

Used v-power noticed a very slightly smother pull and same millage for cost.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What is this Millers fuel everyone is talking about here?

I've never heard of it.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Millers ecomax its a diesel additive that is ment to increase mpg, power, help cold starting and clean out the soot built up, it also works out cheaper then paying for premium diesel. Just add some to the tank before you fill up. I do notice a difference on mpg not so much on power the mrs 207 is so slow anyway.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

rory1992 said:


> Millers ecomax its a diesel additive that is ment to increase mpg, power, help cold starting and clean out the soot built up, it also works out cheaper then paying for premium diesel. Just add some to the tank before you fill up. I do notice a difference on mpg not so much on power the mrs 207 is so slow anyway.


Thanks for replying mate.

I've just had a look and it seems Halfords sell it - I thought Millers was a fuel station before you otherwise informed me!   :lol:

Do you just funnel it through the fuel cap and then top up as you normally would with petrol?

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/en...itives/millers-petrol-power-ecomax-500ml#tab1


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have posted my reviews up to the power maxed diesel additive review

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4819460#post4819460


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I used nothing but shell V power or BP ultimate diesel for the last 2 yr and tbh it's less than £7 more a tank full so I won't risk the supermarkets again.


----------

